# hana calcium chker



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

where do u guys who use the calcium hanna chker get your deionized water ...
and how is your exp with this tester .....


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

*X*

Use your RODI Water, can be tricky at first but once you get the hang of filling your sample water to the correct spot on the line it works reliably.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*water*

does your RODI unit have to have 0 tds .... did u visit that store for the lab equipment yet roger ....


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

tom g said:


> does your RODI unit have to have 0 tds .... did u visit that store for the lab equipment yet roger ....


To be sure, I do try to make sure my TDS is zero, but I have in occasion done measurements when my tds was ~7ppm. I didn't notice any "errors" in the readings.

Most of the errors had to do with how I did the measurements to the 10ml line... The bottom of the meniscus curve should touch the top of the white line, before I figured that out readings were over 560-600 or I got errors.

The meter gets a lot of flack but once you get the hang of it, you will see it is fine.

I haven't gone up to the science store yet, my daughter is sick in bed


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

Sorry to bring back this thread, but thought it would be better than starting my own. Just wondering if the OP and replyers are still using the Hanna checker and if results have improved. Or if any other members have started using it, and what are your results.
I've had it for about a year now, and kind of avoid using it as it gives me higher readings than my Red Sea Kit. I've read several threads on other forums, and tried many different things.


----------

